# botox injections



## cfrantz (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the correct code for a botox injection is----not the hcpcs code----I am in an ASC-----


----------



## scorrado (Nov 27, 2007)

I am not sure if this will apply to you since you are in an ASC but for the injection part we use codes 64612, 64613, and 64614 depending on where the injection is given. Also if EMG is used that code is 95874. Hope this helps!


----------



## den71ice (Mar 19, 2008)

It would depend where you are injecting it??


----------



## Bella Cullen (Apr 21, 2008)

I would use 11950-11954 codes. Hope that helps.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 21, 2008)

I work for a plastic surgeon, and we use 64612, 64613, and 64614 depending on the location.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Botox*

Chemodenervation of muscle(s) is the correct code for Botox Injection. Choose the location accordingly and appy codes 64612,13,14. Look at the CDR ::

The physician administers a neurotoxin to paralyze dysfunctional muscle tissue innervated by the facial nerve. Chemodenervation works by introducing a substance used to block the transfer of chemicals at the presynaptic membrane. *Botulinum toxin type A (BTX-A, Botox®) is the substance most commonly used for chemodenervation of muscle tissue* innervated by the facial nerve. The physician identifies the nerve(s) or muscle endplate(s) by direct surgical exposure or through the insertion of an electromyographic needle into the muscle. A small amount of BTX-A is injected into the muscle belly, inducing muscle paralysis within 24 to 48 hours. The duration of the effect can vary, but typically is three to four months. Gradually, blocked nerves form new neuromuscular junctions resulting in the return of muscle function. BTX-A is dose-dependent and reversible secondary to the regeneration process. BTX-A injections are an effective treatment for a variety of disorders of abnormal muscle tone, including muscle overactivity or spasticity.


----------

